# Multifloral Paphiopedilum



## orchidthief1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi Everybody, I need help in selecting a multifloral paph to purchase. I am reticent because of their big footprint.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 28, 2021)

There are some small philippinensis


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2021)

If you don't mind smaller flowers, then, there are things like gardineri and its hybrids. 
I have one such hybrid where one parent is Cascade Creek (Prince Edward of York x anitum) and the other is gardineri. My particular clone is exactly the size of gardineri I had in the plast. It is packing 6-7 growths in 4inch pot. It has bloomed 4 times in the last five years. So, a good bloomer and a robust grower.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2021)

Adductum!


----------

